# Boom guns??



## Mark S (Jan 2, 2019)

With 209 primers almost impossible to find these days I am leaning towards getting a couple of propane boom guns. For those of you that have one how many "shots" can I get per gas cylinder approximately?


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

thousands


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

drunkenpoacher said:


> thousands


At $11/bottle of MAP


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Daren Galloway said:


> At $11/bottle of MAP


And if you can't find MAP gas, propane works just fine.

MAP gas is hard to come by in north Texas for some reason


----------



## Rob Mahoney (Oct 26, 2020)

Thousands. I recently made the switch to a thunder equipment and only use my 209s for the launchers. Worth every penny.

I am wondering if MAPP vs propane causes any difference. I’ve seen some lesser known brands saying the work on MAPP and propane and others say to use MAPP only. I know MAPP burns hotter and cleaner, does that have something to do with it?


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Rob Mahoney said:


> I am wondering if MAPP vs propane causes any difference.


I'm sure someone will insist that one is far superior to the other.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Rob Mahoney said:


> Thousands. I recently made the switch to a thunder equipment and only use my 209s for the launchers. Worth every penny.
> 
> I am wondering if MAPP vs propane causes any difference. I’ve seen some lesser known brands saying the work on MAPP and propane and others say to use MAPP only. I know MAPP burns hotter and cleaner, does that have something to do with it?


With that information, I would think the propane would be more prone to fowling the ignition tip. But maybe not?


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I am on my first bottle and the Thunder Mini is two years old.  I train quite a bit a bit. I know some clubs who use the mini propane bottles and they seem to work fine.


----------



## Mark S (Jan 2, 2019)

Gentlemen, thank you for all the responses. Had no clue I could get thousands of shots per cylinder. This is a no brainer. Definitely going to buy a couple.


----------



## Mark S (Jan 2, 2019)

Sabireley said:


> I am on my first bottle and the Thunder Mini is two years old. I train quite a bit a bit. I know some clubs who use the mini propane bottles and they seem to work fine.


Are either the handle or the carrying strap that you have to pay $30 extra for necessary?


----------



## Rob Mahoney (Oct 26, 2020)

Mark S said:


> Are either the handle or the carrying strap that you have to pay $30 extra for necessary?


Personally I did not think so when I ordered mine. I have used a boom cannon many times, but it was while riding on a four wheeler. I would just place the boom cannon in front of the handlebars and between the front rack and it was fine. 

Though, I train on many places where I cannot have a four wheeler and Im regretting not buying at the very least the shoulder strap. Though I think I can take an old gun sling, some rope or hose clamps and fashion something up quickly and a lot cheaper than $30.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

You could buy a nylon rifle sling on Amazon for about $10 or less








Amazon.com: CVLIFE Two Points Sling with Length Adjuster Traditional Sling with Metal Hook for Outdoors Black : Everything Else


Amazon.com: CVLIFE Two Points Sling with Length Adjuster Traditional Sling with Metal Hook for Outdoors Black : Everything Else



www.amazon.com


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Mark S said:


> Are either the handle or the carrying strap that you have to pay $30 extra for necessary?


Handle no. Strap maybe for carry it into the field with other stuff.


----------



## Bill Cummins Jr. (Aug 2, 2011)

Mark S said:


> With 209 primers almost impossible to find these days I am leaning towards getting a couple of propane boom guns. For those of you that have one how many "shots" can I get per gas cylinder approximately?


Mapps definitely burns cleaner, I believe it’s worth the extra price. I have been around it at work for 20 years, and it is preferred.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Any opinions on the few Boom Gun designs and/or quality?


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

This design is the best IMO


----------



## Judd (Nov 29, 2012)

David Maddox said:


> Any opinions on the few Boom Gun designs and/or quality?


I’ve used the traditional design a good bit and also Bobby Lee’s a good bit. Bobby’s design is great and I like the added support the neck of the cylinder gets with his.


----------

